
Opera: State of the Mobile Web report - mshafrir
http://www.opera.com/smw/
======
danudey
> Opera first developed a mobile browser in 1998. Since then, we've been at
> the forefront of enabling a full Web experience on mobile phones.

I assume this was written in early 2007?

------
CoryMathews
@danudey why would you say that? the report is from Dec 09.

